# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Calligraphic Map Symbols

## StarRaven

EDIT 4/8/2014: IMPORTANT!
*These brushes were initially released under a noncommercial license; they are now free for any use -- including commercial works -- with the sole condition that you give credit where credit is due when convenient. If you use these and post the art here or on a website like deviantART, just mention somewhere in your description where you got the brushes so that someone else can use them if they like them. That's all I ask! Thank you for all your support. <3*

This work is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 4.0 International License.
-----------------------------------------------

Mostly map icons drawn by yours truly in Photoshop, but this set of brushes also includes most of the other brushes I use.

These are all drawn by mouse with a 7 pixel flat calligraphy brush (though some of them have had a pixel or two shaved off....)

Thank you for all the compliments! Please enjoy!

Preview:


Includes:
--7 of each: trees, pine trees, marsh grass, round hills, and sharp hills
--9 rainforest-style trees
--4 jungle plants
--3 of each: forest, pine forest, mixed forest, marsh, and swamp "blocks" (based on this wonderful tutorial)
--10 town/city markers
--sea dragon
--compass rose
--large and small "falling stars"
--flat 7 pixel calligraphy brush (from Photoshop's Calligraphic Brushes)
--round brushes of various sizes
--drippy water brush (from Photoshop's Wet Media Brushes)
--watercolor textured surface brush (from Photoshop's Wet Media Brushes)
--watercolor textured surface brush with color jitter
--jagged-edged brush that I used for the trees and roads in Fellwick
--a "wooden planks" sort of texture that is based on Ascension's thatching brush in this thread.
--dashed line brush (square 16 pixels, 35% roundness, 135% spacing, angle jitter: direction) *this has been fixed*
--dotted line brush (round 7 pixels, 170% spacing)
--squished dotted line brush (elliptical 16 pixels, 35% roundness, 350% spacing, angle jitter: direction)
--three logo brushes (feel free to delete these - they are there for my own sake, so I don't lose them)

Download:
ravenbrushesv3.zip

*Edit 1:* Uploaded the brushes.  :Smile:  Thanks for all the kind responses. I forgot, there's also the "Watercolor Textured Surface" brush from Photoshop's Wet Media Brushes, and a brush called "Dual Color Texture" which is the same brush, but with foreground/background color jitter. (I use them for coloring and making textures like the example here.) My logo's in there too, just for my own sake, but you probably don't want that. :Wink:  You can feel free to get rid of it.

*Edit 2:* Added to and uploaded more brushes. Please delete the logo brush that came with the previous set (if you haven't already) as it is outdated and was (accidentally) made with a font that I did not have permission to edit. (I actually fixed that months ago, but apparently I forgot to save the correct logo into the set of brushes I'd been using.  :Shocked:  I've fixed it now, but please delete it if you still have a copy.) I'll upload a picture of the new brushes, but I wanted to fix that error as soon as possible. *(uploaded)*

*Edit 3:* So sorry! The brushes have been fixed now! Evidently I'm having problems saving over a brush set with the same name. Mostly, I'm sorry I took so long to fix it! It should work fine now. If it doesn't, let me know and I'll fix it right away. (Fixed, finally!!)

*Edit 4:* Added a number of brushes that I used on my Fellwick map, as well as the long-lost jungle brushes from my map of Shalyeun. I also organized them. Feel free to delete the (undoubtedly annoying) organizer brushes, and as always, my logos. Those are there for my sake, so I can keep track of things, heh. (Especially after I've remade this brush set five times because of various computer issues. It's nice to have it immortalized on the internet.)

----------


## Jykke

Nice looking symbols you have there. I especially like the trees.. you could btw add one forest type there, mixed one.  :Smile:

----------


## Gandwarf

For things like these you get rep from me  :Smile: 
We love brushes and symbols over here. We can't have enough.

----------


## ravells

Same as what Gand said, have some rep!

----------


## Steel General

Neat stuff...

----------


## Ascension

I'll certainly be waiting for the upload cuz I always like to take these things out for a test drive.

----------


## cereth

Very nifty!  :Smile:

----------


## StarRaven

Thanks, all!  :Smile:  I'll update this if/when I add more brushes.




> Nice looking symbols you have there. I especially like the trees.. you could btw add one forest type there, mixed one.


That's right! I wanted to do that but I've been forgetting. And maybe a little lazy, too.... I should probably make a mixed marsh/forest block for swamps, too. Thanks!




> For things like these you get rep from me 
> We love brushes and symbols over here. We can't have enough.


Good, because I love makin' them!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ritalee76

Very nice!  Lovin' those waves!  

Downloaded, unzippied and playing with them already  :Smile: 

Rita

----------


## StarRaven

> Very nice!  Lovin' those waves!  
> 
> Downloaded, unzippied and playing with them already 
> 
> Rita


Waves?  :Question: 

Thanks! Have fun and please let me know what you think!  :Smile:

----------


## ritalee76

LOL  Well, I interpreted #4 as waves   :Smile:   And it looks great (to me at least!)

----------


## StarRaven

Heehee, they're supposed to be hills, but whatever floats your boat.  :Very Happy: 

I'm glad you like them.  :Smile:

----------


## StarRaven

New brushes uploaded.  :Smile:

----------


## Ascension

Something wrong with the brush set...there's only one brush in there and it is just the Erion logo.

----------


## RobA

> Something wrong with the brush set...there's only one brush in there and it is just the Erion logo.


I tried it in gimp and say the same thing... I had assumed that it was a gimp/abr issue.

-Rob A>

----------


## Ascension

I'll send her a PM Monday if she does not stop by before then.  PMs kick to her e-mail so she will see that for sure...unless she is like me and only check e-mail once a month  :Smile:

----------


## AslanC

Lovely!  Thank you very very much for these, they are a boon indeed  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

Hope StarRaven fixes the file soon... cause those brushes sure look nifty...

----------


## Ascension

I sent her a PM so she should get that soon and hopefully post up the correct ones.

----------


## StarRaven

I'm SO sorry I took so long to get to this. It's been fixed now. My apologies!!

Apparently I'm having problems saving over old brush sets with the same name, so I have to make a new file every time I add a new brush. I hope it works now.

And once again, sorry it took me so long to fix it.




> I'll send her a PM Monday if she does not stop by before then.  PMs kick to her e-mail so she will see that for sure...unless she is like me and only check e-mail once a month


This'll teach me to check it more frequently. Maybe.... (Although, I'm shocked that I was away from here for so long. I must've been busy. I usually lurk if nothing else.)

----------


## StarRaven

Ahhhh nope, not fixed. I did it again.... BUT! I figured out what was happening and I'm fixing it right now. (Had to redefine the brushes again because I deleted them to make sure the set was working. It wasn't, but I figured out why and I'm just adding in all the brushes now. I'll upload the fixed one in a minute. Thanks for your patience.)

*Edit:* Finally fixed!! Sorry about that.

----------


## jefter-br

I don't can open this file ****!!!

----------


## Ascension

What version of Photoshop are you using?  They worked for me in plain old CS.

----------


## Ramah

Some great brushes here, StarRaven. I'll definitely be giving them a try.

Thanks for mentioning my tutorial for the staggered effect but these are better by far than any brush I've been able to make using that procedure.  :Smile:

----------


## wreckless

Bumping this because I used your symbols here, thanks for making them available to the forum!  I didn't really know how to use the mountains with the map I had already created in a way I liked so I skipped on them.  The cities, swamps and forest are great though.

----------


## Vorhees

Nice Brushes that will  come in handy thanks mate, Rep your way as wel

----------


## StarRaven

Updated with several new brushes!  :Very Happy:

----------


## NeonKnight

Neaters and Coolios!

----------


## Rudy Boe

Lovely brush set, both very usable and a source of inspiration for more!

----------


## Valkiery

Thank you, I can't wait to play with them!  :Smile:

----------


## StarRaven

Changed the CC license on this! Thank you for all your support and please continue to make wonderful works and have fun. <3

----------

